# Cudjoe Key to Gheenoe or not Gheenoe??



## cutrunner

Bring the gheenoe. Cudjoes my favorite key to stay at. While the good flats out by the content keys are quite a run away there are still some good protected areas to fish


----------



## paint it black

There's plenty of bones in that back country area.....


----------



## DuckNut

PM sent


----------



## tntwill

we are also staying at the KOA on sugarloaf next weekend and i have a 14 ft skiff so back water is fine with mine too. any good spots to put the kids on fish. ps i have a GPS any help would be great never fished the keys before.


----------



## [email protected]

> we are also staying at the KOA on sugarloaf next weekend and i have a 14 ft skiff so back water is fine with mine too. any good spots to put the kids on fish. ps i have a GPS any help would be great never fished the keys before.


The bridge right next to the KOA has lots of fish this time of year. Tarpon should be pretty hot near and around that bridge. Also, going into the backcountry you can look for small creeks near islands or islands with a deep trench around them and catch plenty of mangrove snapper this time of year. 

Also, like PIB said that backcountry area is great for bonefish.


----------



## tntwill

cool what should we try for bait


----------



## cslascro

Just like up here, live shrimp will catch just about anything down there. Get a lot of them, though. The Mangrove Snappers will go through them like an all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet.

I am by no means a tarpon specialist, but I've seen people catch them down there on live mullet, live shrimp and live crabs floated under a cork or free lined near the bridges. This time of year you'll know which bridges are productive because you'll see several boats anchored up around the tide changes everyday.


----------



## [email protected]

Bonefish use a live shrimp or small crab. With a shrimp attach a small pinch weight about 6 inches up the liter. 

Tarpon can be caught on any bridges in the keys but the best bridge that far south would Bahia Honda. Trailer north to spanish harbor key/camp sawyer key (just south of bahia honda) and there is a free road side ramp on the north side of US1. Most of the boats will be anchored up along a pilling of the new bridge. Use crabs or mullet there on an outgoing tide. Crabs work best when the tide is ripping through. I prefer no float because of the amount of sea gras that flows through there. When the tides starts to slow down/slack tide live mullet works best. If no luck on tarpon, on a weak tide throw a big dead bait on the bottom for a big shark or goliath grouper. Occasionally when fighting a tarpon they will shoot for the ocean side and can take you a mile or two out so if your in a gheenoe just be careful. 

For magrove snapper live shrimp works the best. They will go through them like a buffet. Just look for good current in little creeks or canals and free line or use 1/8oz jig head. At Bahia Honda BIG mangrove snappers can be caight using live pinfish on tthe bottom near the pillings. This is best at night and incoming tide.


----------



## frostbite

Hi, im going to be in the keys this upcoming week just wondering if there are any good areas near key west for permit,tarpon, even good bridges for mangrove snapper? 
I only get down every once in a while so any help is appreciated may even stop in Islamorada thanks


----------



## paint it black

For Islamorada, try around shell key for bones.


----------

